

Question for all Riders... - CanDoco

Where do you storage your bicycle at home?
======
nmcfarl
Now I have a walk in basement, it’s leaning against the wall.

In my old place, a second story walk up, it hung from the wall in the hallway,
between the bedroom and the bathroom.

In my wife’s old place, she had her’s chained to the porch railing, and mine
joined it when I stayed over.

\--

I’d curious as to why you want to know….

~~~
CanDoco
I just wanted to recommend a cool gadget I got for the wifey, called the
Click-Base. being married to a woman who collects bicycles like stray dogs it
really made a difference in our bike storage. (www.bicyclick.com)

------
dagw
My apartment building has a locked bike room.

~~~
CanDoco
Sweet!

